# Narrow drip tip



## JohanKotze (25/5/20)

I know we can't buy no tabaco related products but is it possible to buy a narrow grip tip for a Veporesso Revenger X as the default one is to wide to my likeing. I think the default one is 510 but not sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/20)

I'm sure you could online but you'd need to buy it with a bottle of CBD juice

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)

JohanKotze said:


> I know we can't buy no tabaco related products but is it possible to buy a narrow grip tip for a Veporesso Revenger X as the default one is to wide to my likeing. I think the default one is 510 but not sure.


It comes with a 810 , you going to need a 510 adapter for a smaller driptip .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohanKotze (25/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> It comes with a 810 , you going to need a 510 adapter for a smaller driptip .


Thanks Aryanto, if all is well where can I get a adaptor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)

JohanKotze said:


> Thanks Aryanto, if all is well where can I get a adaptor


That , Sir is a valid question , I really dont know. Try using a piece of tubing slightly smaller than the 810 , at Vapecon you get this plastic thingie called a ''tit'' that you put into the 810 tip to test /try new juice on the vendor's testers . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (25/5/20)

JohanKotze said:


> Thanks Aryanto, if all is well where can I get a adaptor


https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/810-to-510-adaptor

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/810-to-510-adaptor


ok , that's sorted just get a 510 driptip too and the cursed bottle of CBD otherwise you don't get your order .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/5/20)

I've got a really nice little adapter that I know I'll never use. If you're willing to pay R100 to have it shipped to you then let me know and we can make it happen.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

